# Muffin Fuzz Inpsirations...



## Coda (Sep 7, 2020)

I plan on building the "Triangle" version of the Muffin Fuzz soon. The inspiration for this one is pretty obvious. However, what are the other versions inspired by? Some, again, and kind of obvious. So far I figure the following:

Green Russian: Russian Muff
Civilian: ?
Triangle: Triangle Muff
Double-G: ?
Martian Fuzz: ?
Bigger Muff: ?
Stomp '75: Ram's Head Muff (?)
Mask Us: ?
The Fox: ?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 7, 2020)

IIRC a very similar question was asked a few months ago and was mostly answered.  Search the forums using the names with the question marks and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Coda (Sep 7, 2020)

zgrav said:


> IIRC a very similar question was asked a few months ago and was mostly answered.  Search the forums using the names with the question marks and you should be able to find it.



Good call. I had searched before, but a quick search for “civilian” landed me in the thread. Looks like the list is as follows:


Green Russian: Russian Muff
Civilian: Civil War
Triangle: Triangle Muff
Double-G: Cornish Modded
Martian Fuzz: Dead Astronaut Space Patrol Fuzz
Bigger Muffin: Bigger Muff, minus the tube stage
Stomp '75: Violet Ram's Head
Mask Us: J. Mascius Muff
The Fox: Guild Foxey Lady


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 7, 2020)

Cornish G2


----------



## mitch (Sep 9, 2020)

zgrav said:


> IIRC a very similar question was asked a few months ago and was mostly answered.  Search the forums using the names with the question marks and you should be able to find it.


Haha yep - that was my question from a few months ago. Looks like @Coda added the relevant info, but here is a link to the original post in case anybody needs it.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Sep 10, 2020)

You can probably build most of the muffs using this page http://www.bigmuffpage.com/Big_Muff_Pi_versions_schematics_part1.html


----------



## Coda (Sep 10, 2020)

Might as well get some mileage out of this thread...

What, then, is the difference between the Fox and Triangle circuits? From what I have read, the Foxey Lady was identical to the Triangle Muff. I can see that there is a difference from the BOM's. I am more curious as to what the source versions are, as there were several different versions of the Triangle Muffs. 

This is just for my own knowledge. I find it very interesting, what with all the small differences and different versions. I am sure that in a real life situation, they more or less all sound the same, but its still interesting.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 10, 2020)

Even if you had two Triangle muffs from the same era the components would possibly be different. EHX is famous for using whatever was around at the time of production! It seems that the Foxey Lady was just a rebranded version of whatever EHX was doing at the time as there are examples of them being Rams Head spec as well. And the two knob version etc


----------



## Dali (Sep 10, 2020)

I did the Guild Foxey because Fripp had it on his board in 73-79 and I regret nothing!

I even renamed the pedal.


----------



## Coda (Sep 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Even if you had two Triangle muffs from the same era the components would possibly be different. EHX is famous for using whatever was around at the time of production! It seems that the Foxey Lady was just a rebranded version of whatever EHX was doing at the time as there are examples of them being Rams Head spec as well. And the two knob version etc



That's exactly what I was thinking. I was just curious as to which variation it is. Its obvious that the Triangle and Fox pedals are different. So which ones are they based on? 

The more and re-read the Muff site, the more I feel like I understand early EHX. I feel I, and many others here probably, operate roughly the same way. When a pedal build gives you lemons, improvise and adapt.


----------



## Coda (Sep 10, 2020)

Dali said:


> I did the Guild Foxey because Fripp had it on his board in 73-79 and I regret nothing!
> 
> I even renamed the pedal.
> 
> View attachment 6212



I am in the middle of a Buzzaround build that I plan on calling the Fripp-around. Its what led me down the Foxey Lady/Triangle Muff rabbit hole.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 10, 2020)

*Fripp and Frank are responsible for a lot of F'n pedals.  : ^ )*


----------



## Dali (Sep 10, 2020)

zgrav said:


> *Fripp and Frank are responsible for a lot of F'n pedals.  : ^ )*



You just named my 2 favorite guitarists ever if by Frank you meant Zappa. 

I did build a Bi-Pase from here and a Zapper because of Frank. I'm waiting for PedalPCB's MicMix Dynaflanger now...


----------



## zgrav (Sep 10, 2020)

Dali -- how about the Frank pedal with an LFO built in that is great at slow sweeps  --  you might enjoy this http://www.runoffgroove.com/phozer.html

you can find a vero layout for it.


----------



## Billyhank (Oct 28, 2021)

What is the Mascis muff based on?


----------



## zgrav (Oct 28, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> What is the Mascis muff based on?





			J Mascis Big Muffs
		

fun article even if it does not specifically answer your question.


----------



## Coda (Oct 28, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> What is the Mascis muff based on?


I believe it’s the SUF Amherst, which itself is based on Mascis’ 76 Ram’s Head…which is only a Ram’s Head aesthetically. The circuit is closer to the late 70’s red and black muff than a regular Ram’s Head…


----------



## fig (Oct 28, 2021)

Coda said:


> I believe it’s the SUF Amherst, which itself is based on Mascis’ 76 Ram’s Head…which is only a Ram’s Head aesthetically. The circuit is closer to the late 70’s red and black muff than a regular Ram’s Head…


Fuzz face then?


----------



## Coda (Oct 28, 2021)

fig said:


> Fuzz face then?


Mascis wishes he was cool enough to play a Fuzz Face.


----------



## Robert (Oct 28, 2021)

It's based on the '76 Rams Head V14 circuit. (Purple sparkle 1590BB with green text)


----------



## fig (Oct 28, 2021)

Not the 2nd '75 release w/ red text ?

Edit: Just kidding, I have no idea. 😆


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 28, 2021)

All I've been playing is my revised Ram's Head.


----------

